# Niddrie 2014



## TimMc (Nov 30, 2014)

Niddrie 2014 will be held on Sunday the 14th of December.

Events:
2x2
3x3
4x4
OH
Pyra

For information and registration please visit http://www.speedcubing.com.au

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 30, 2014)

TimMc said:


> Events:
> 2x2
> 3x3
> 4x4
> ...



Fixed


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks like with the number of competitors, you could add about 5 more events :tu


----------



## bran (Nov 30, 2014)

Can I please borrow someone's 2x2 and 4x4 at the comp?


----------



## Dene (Dec 1, 2014)

Yay competition up the road from me <3


----------



## epride17 (Dec 10, 2014)

bran said:


> Can I please borrow someone's 2x2 and 4x4 at the comp?


I have a black shengshou 4x4 you can borrow for the comp


----------



## bran (Dec 10, 2014)

epride17 said:


> I have a black shengshou 4x4 you can borrow for the comp



Unfortunately, I will be unable to make it to the competition. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Dec 13, 2014)

Feliks OH avg 11.72


----------



## CDcuber (Dec 13, 2014)

fazdad said:


> Feliks OH avg 11.72



really? awesome!


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 13, 2014)

hacks


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2014)

i got 2.65 ocr skewb, mid 4 average


----------



## CubeBird (Dec 14, 2014)

Jayden got a 3.10 skewb WR average and 2.52 OcR


----------



## ryanj92 (Dec 14, 2014)

next level gjay


----------



## Thatoneguy2 (Dec 14, 2014)

24.44 OcR single by Faz. Figured he was gonna beat that...


----------



## CubeBird (Dec 14, 2014)

faz 54.20 5x5 wr average


----------



## natezach728 (Dec 14, 2014)

Jay 3.96 Skewb avg. Not his best but beat my comp avg by 0.01 LEL


----------



## Iggy (Dec 14, 2014)

2.28 Pyra OcR single by Tim, finally


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 14, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 2.28 Pyra OcR single by Tim, finally



Yeah, and almost lost my OcR average 2 rounds in a row!

People in the 2nd group of 1st round of Pyra, check footage of your 4th/5th solves to see if my 2.28 is in it?


----------

